# Modifier 25 with G Code



## gherimicheleCPC (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if I use a 25 MODIFIER on  G0439 since our doctor did a procedure with the wellness visit.  Would it be a G0439-25 with 11200? Appreciate the help!


----------



## Chunduri (Aug 6, 2013)

Modifier 25 is meant to be attached for E/M visits only . Moreover, 25 is a CPT modifier and not a HCPCS modifier


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Aug 6, 2013)

G0439 is an exam not a HCPCS it is a medicare wellness exam but thanks anyways!


----------



## bdeb616 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am new to this field having graduated in June and passed the CPC exam in May. I have been employed as the biller/coder at an internal medicine practitioner since March. I just read an article that stated you can code both the MR Annual Wellness visit and also code for an E/M with modifer 25 attached to the E/M making sure the documentation will hold up to both codes. I just coded two such office visits yesterday and will see what happens. Since I am fresh out of school and new to this field I am charging for things the other coder/biller didn't and finding ways to get paid for services that she would write off as unpayable by the payor.


----------



## Chunduri (Aug 7, 2013)

gherimicheleCPC said:


> G0439 is an exam not a HCPCS it is a medicare wellness exam but thanks anyways!


Oh my god!

An exam can't be a part of HCPCS ? weird. All the best!


----------



## inc1961 (Feb 25, 2015)

It is my understanding that no Modifier 25 should be associated with the G code for Medicare.


----------



## Amandamalli (Feb 25, 2015)

You can apply 25 to the G codes if a procedure is done such as removal for impacted cerumen , and the office visit G code example G0463 ( Hospital outpatient clinic visit) the office visit was done and he had impacted cerumen removal with curette. cpt 69210, you would add modifier 25 to the G code


----------



## kristinfoster10 (Nov 14, 2017)

gherimicheleCPC said:


> G0439 is an exam not a HCPCS it is a medicare wellness exam but thanks anyways!



G0439 is a HCPC code, it is not a CPT code, therefore it cannot be paired w/ a CPT modifier.


----------

